# Sigh . . Britax Frontier cover removal



## SkylarVT (Jun 10, 2006)

Is there any way to remove the cover on the Frontier to wash it without taking out the seat? DH and I COULD NOT figure out how to get that darn thing in. Last week we had our handyman over to do some repairs and he installed it correctly for us, (it took him over an hour). DD fell asleep in the car tonight and peed in the seat . . . . I am going to feel really stupid if I have to call our handyman back to reinstall it after I wash the cover.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, no. Removing the cover on the Frontier is a whole process. It's in your manual, towards the end. Also, the cover is hand wash only.

ETA: The techs on car-seat.org will have a bunch of tips for you to install the Frontier. It can be a real PITA sometimes but there are ways to make it easier.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

I've installed our Frontier in three different vehicles so far... what's the problem you're having? Do you know about the long belt path option? (I assume you're doing a belt install, as a LATCH install is pretty trivial.)

Basically... put the seat in its location in the car. Are the belt parts behind the seat, or next to it? If they're behind the seat (as they are in our Honda Accord), you want to do the short belt path install, which is what's described in the manual. If they're to the sides of the seat, you want to try the long belt path, which you can find instructions for on the Britax website (in the newest version of the manual, or a separate "installation tips" link they've got there).

When installing using the SBP, I tip the seat forward against the front seat, thread the belt, fasten it, then tip the seat back into place and tighten things up.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

Are the manuals that different from Canada to the US? My Canadian Frontier has the LBP shown and described in my manual. It took me a while the first time (not an hour though) to get it in tightly and correctly but now it's no more than 10 mins or so. I'm using the LBP as I have no latch and the SBP was laughable in my car.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

I think more recent manuals probably have the LBP printed in them, but I'm guessing they printed a LOT of manuals without it. My manual doesn't include it, but there's a sticker on the side of the actual seat that diagrams the LBP.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

I have machine washed the cover for my Marathon on cold/cold gentle cycle and just hung it to dry. No problems and it came out very clean.


----------



## SkylarVT (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks. We got it figured out. We were trying short belt path, and it needed to go in long belt path. I got the instrctions of the Britax site. Everything is all cleaned up and back in!


----------

